# Good Size for WoC Troll units in Friendly Army?



## Dave T Hobbit (Dec 3, 2009)

I am considering building a Monster list to make a change from my Slaanesh/Nurgle WoC force. This will be similarly designed for an enjoyable few hours of friendly gaming rather than ultra-competitive.

As this is more of a modelling project I would like to make each Troll unit have a distinct common theme. To avoid having to either mix themes to make sensible units or make several of each I rarely use, I am looking for suggestions for a sensible unit size.

I currently have six stone trolls. Is six a good size, or should I aim for slightly larger?


----------



## LukeValantine (Dec 2, 2008)

Six is a good size if your running multiple units as you get the full number of attacks for the back rank for monstrous support. However, you may consider widening the unit to 4X2 that way you squeez out more attacks while still keeping cost low. Remember you will almost never face a enemy unit that won't have stead fast so either go multiples 6X2/3 units that support each other, or due what lots of ogre players due and make unit dissolving formations of 6X2, at least that way you stand a chance of even reducing 4X6 empire bricks to numbers where they wouldn't be stead fast anymore.


----------



## Dave T Hobbit (Dec 3, 2009)

Cheers for your thoughts.

I was thinking of multiple units rather than a Troll Horde.

I can see the benefit of four files wide; most of the kits I was thinking of converting are sold in threes, so I might have to try proxying before I build anything to see if wider units work well for my level of terrain, &c.


----------



## LukeValantine (Dec 2, 2008)

Well if you plan on making 3 unit of them then you can slowly buy 8 of the three troll sets and then you won't have any left overs.


----------

